# Express Editing Solutions



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

​​
I've finally got round to updating my slightly outdated initial post! For those of you who haven't read it before, my name is Andrea (as you have probably already gathered!) and I'm a freelance editor based in the UK providing editing solutions for independent authors. I have been established for over half a decade, though in the last few years I have not been taking on new clients due to personal circumstances. I am now in the process of a new website redesign and I am looking to re-build my client base as I've decided to pursue what makes me happy - working with your wonderful manuscripts - on a larger scale.

I'm one of those annoying people that seeks out mistakes -- not only in books and articles, but I also find much hilarity in finding badly sign written shop fronts and commercial vehicles; it seems that it's not just authors that could do with using editors and proof readers!

I like to build up a friendly relationship with my clients -- some I have come to call friends -- and provide exactly what they want and need. I'm flexible with rates and timescales (those listed on my website are a guide only -- I'm a firm believer in the idea that a good book shouldn't suffer because its author cannot afford an editor).

I write in UK English on the boards, as it's what comes most naturally to me - but I would like you to rest assured that I do also work in US English, and have no problems switching between the two (a few jobs have been solely 'translating' US English to UK English or vice versa!).

I have a few standard offers for new customers and returning friends, but keep your eye out for seasonal promotions that may appear. Thank you for all of you who booked your manuscripts in for January and February -- I look forward to working with you all.

Feel free to contact me for a chat about your work and what I may be able to do to help you with it.

www.expresseditingsolutions.co.uk​
*RE-LAUNCH DISCOUNT*​
For a limited time, to celebrate relaunching, I will be offering discounts on all services.
Current rates, until the redesign is complete, will be as follows:
£5/1k words for copy editing
£1.50/1k words for proof reading (if edited by myself)
£2/1k words for proof reading (if edited by another editor/company)
​
Feel free to contact me at [email protected] for a no-obligation sample, a quote or to discuss your editing needs!


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome, Andrea. We're always delighted to hear of another editor.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome! We can never have too many editors on these boards


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Andrea Harding said:


> Hi, I'm Andrea - new to kindleboards but not to editing. I've been working as a freelance editor to independent authors, providing a bespoke and personalised package to a number of happy customers so far.
> 
> I'm looking to expand my client base as I have a few slots for the next few months free, and an author friend of mine recommended I should take a look on here and meet a few of you - so hello!
> 
> ...


You might consider editing this post as a start.

It has one glaring error and several "style" negatives that you would not expect from a good editor. I don't normally point out errors in posts from participants in this forum - except when they are from someone who is promoting their editing skills.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

DarkScribe said:


> You might consider editing this post as a start.
> 
> It has one glaring error and several "style" negatives that you would not expect from a good editor. I don't normally point out errors in posts from participants in this forum - except when they are from someone who is promoting their editing skills.


Glaring error? I'd appreciate it if you could point it out, as whatever it is isn't glaring at me! 

I'm not entirely sure what you mean about a 'style' negative, as I'm pretty sure that almost everyone is aware that conversing with people in a colloquial way is entirely different to how one would write formally in a novel, article or letter! This is a message board, I was writing a friendly message; my chatty tone is certainly not something I would bring to a formal document or manuscript!

I also believe that there is an element of the pot calling the kettle black here - as in the last post you made before criticising mine, you wrote 'to' instead of 'too' (see below).



DarkScribe said:


> The Magazine is a PDF. I have no difficulty reading it on either my iPad or my Kindle DX. I don't know why you are having to scroll unless you have enlarged the page to much.


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

I've hired Andrea for a couple of projects over the last six months and found her amazing to work with. Prompt, affordable and extremely professional. Not only did she check things over twice, but she also took a look at the book when it was online and caught a careless typo I'd made when going over her corrections. Not to say going over the story this many times is necessarily standard practice (depends what you agree on before hand), but she takes pride in her work. 

As for the digs at her post, I'll just say that I've been an indie writer for a 18 months, I've worked with over half a dozen editors in varying capacities and none of them were perfect. Andrea was by far the closest thing I've come to and I couldn't be happier. Glad you finally discovered Kindleboards! Hope it's an enjoyable experience.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Andrea Harding said:


> Glaring error? I'd appreciate it if you could point it out, as whatever it is isn't glaring at me!
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what you mean about a 'style' negative, as I'm pretty sure that almost everyone is aware that conversing with people in a colloquial way is entirely different to how one would write formally in a novel, article or letter! This is a message board, I was writing a friendly message; my chatty tone is certainly not something I would bring to a formal document or manuscript!
> 
> I also believe that there is an element of the pot calling the kettle black here - as in the last post you made before criticising mine, you wrote 'to' instead of 'too' (see below).


Who? That?

As for "to" yes, you are correct. As mentioned in the past, I use Nuance dictation software and with its sometimes amusing/annoying word choices I often have to make corrections. If I was touting for editing work I would not post something with basic errors. I have no issue with people who make grammatical errors in general posts - I would be too <g> busy to do anything else if I was the grammar Sheriff. When someone who claims to be capable of editing the work of others makes very basic errors in their initial posts or on their Blog/Site I will make mention.

As a matter of interest Nuance just wrote "basis" instead of "basic". Great software but still not 100 percent accurate.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DarkScribe said:


> Who? That?


I think I read both who and that can be used in informal language, although who should be preferred.
But take that with a grain of salt, since english is not my mothertongue. 

ETA: Not an official source but the first link I could find about it: http://editingandwritingservices.com/people-who-or-people-that/



> Here's the thing: "who" (and its forms) refers to peo­ple. "That" usu­ally refers to things, but it can refer to peo­ple in a gen­eral sense (like a class or type of per­son: see "run­ner."). Purdue Online Writing Lab says, "When refer­ring to peo­ple, both that and who can be used in infor­mal lan­guage. 'That' may be used to refer to the char­ac­ter­is­tics or abil­i­ties of an indi­vid­ual or a group of peo­ple.&#8230; However, when speak­ing about a par­tic­u­lar per­son in for­mal lan­guage, who is preferred."
> 
> That said, many peo­ple and some respected ref­er­ences pre­fer "peo­ple that," and it's not wrong. Think Chaucer. Shakespeare. Dickens.
> 
> Bottom line: be consistent.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I think I read both who and that can be used in informal language, although who should be preferred.
> But thake that with a grain of salt, since english is not my mothertongue.
> 
> ETA: Not an official source but the first link I could find about it: http://editingandwritingservices.com/people-who-or-people-that/


Not if you have any grammatical standards at all. It is not a matter of choice, it is a clear rule.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

DarkScribe said:


> Who? That?
> 
> As for "to" yes, you are correct. As mentioned in the past, I use Nuance dictation software and with its sometimes amusing/annoying word choices I often have to make corrections. If I was touting for editing work I would not post something with basic errors. I have no issue with people who make grammatical errors in general posts - I would be too <g> busy to do anything else if I was the grammar Sheriff. When someone who claims to be capable of editing the work of others makes very basic errors in their initial posts or on their Blog/Site I will make mention.
> 
> As a matter of interest Nuance just wrote "basis" instead of "basic". Great software but still not 100 percent accurate.


Okay, you went there, let's go there.

It is grammatically correct to write 'who' when talking about a person and 'that' when talking about an object. However, there is an extensive history of very famous authors utilising it in this way. If Chaucer did it, I can do it.

Furthermore, I see 'that' in this example - 'one of _those people _that' - as a display of how most people view this specific type of person: finicky, contemptible, less than human - AN OBJECT.

Thus, I feel I do not have to justify my stylistic choice, which was not a glaring error at all, to someone who shouldn't be standing in glass houses throwing stones when there was no mistake in the first place. I'm sorry but I do not wish to discuss this with someone who in our profession cannot even be bothered to type!


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

DarkScribe said:


> Not if you have any grammatical standards at all. It is not a matter of choice, it is a clear rule.


I don't want to argue, because I am not an editor, nor do I speak perfect english. Just reporting what I read, since it is an error I do make.
And if I make it, probably it's because my "that" was not corrected by my english teacher when I used it. 

I'd think it's fine if used in conversation. 
You know, since Dickens and Shakespeare used it too--the bastards!!


----------



## Griffin Hayes (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, I was surprised and happy when I saw Andrea's post and far less thrilled (and almost embarrassed) when I saw the reception. KB can sometimes be a prickly place. I've had my fair share of less than pleasant experiences here, but stick around. There are lots of amazing people here worth getting to know.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Griffin Hayes said:


> Well, I was surprised and Happy when I saw Andrea's post and far less thrilled (and almost embarrassed) when I saw the reception. KB can sometimes be a prickly place. I've had my fair share of less than pleasant experiences here, but stick around. There are lots of amazing people here worth getting to know.


Thank you - I will certainly do my best to give it a go, despite my shaky start!


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Andrea Harding said:


> Okay, you went there, let's go there.
> 
> It is grammatically correct to write 'who' when talking about a person and 'that' when talking about an object. However, there is an extensive history of very famous authors utilising it in this way. If Chaucer did it, I can do it.
> 
> ...


If you want to edit professionally, you will abide by rules, not make choices based on exceptions by prominent people. Shakespeare broke many rules, often made up words if he needed one that didn't exist. It doesn't mean that it is ok for others to do the same. We would have no standards left - as is already happening with many barely literate teens nowadays. I break lots of rules, I will use "ain't" and I consistently use hyphens instead of en or em dashes (or colons, commas, semi-colons etc.) I do not do that when writing for publication or when editing.

As for not "bothering" to type, that is ludicrous. I read at close to one thousand words per minute. I type at seventy-five words per minute. With Nuance I can "type" at between two hundred and fifty and three hundred. Nuance is often used in courtrooms, Parliament, and Police Stations as it is a more accurate record than the older Hansard method. If I reverted to typing I would need another three or four days in my week. You should try Nuance sometime - not much use for editing, but brilliant for writing, getting first drafts down quickly.

You think that there is no mistake, yet every style guide indicates that there is. I feel that an editor who ignores grammar when it suits is not going to have an illustrious career.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

DarkScribe said:



> If you want to edit professionally, you will abide by rules, not make choices based on exceptions by prominent people. Shakespeare broke many rules, often made up words if he needed one that didn't exist. It doesn't mean that it is ok for others to do the same. We would have no standards left - as is already happening with many barely literate teens nowadays. I break lots of rules, I will use "ain't" and I consistently use hyphens instead of en or em dashes (or colons, commas, semi-colons etc.) I do not do that when writing for publication or when editing.


Oh I'm sorry, but I don't _want_ to edit professionally, I _do_ edit professionally.

Please, do tell me, how is me writing a chatty and colloquial post and writing 'that' not 'who' ANY different from you writing 'ain't' - considering neither of us is'writing for publication or...editing' right now?

I'm sorry, but I find you rude, unwelcoming and obnoxious. I'm sure that there are people out there who think you are totally correct, but considering I was writing in a friendly capacity to introduce myself and what I do to the boards, there will equally be people who think that your comments are unwarranted. People will make up their own minds about who to work with. I won't be editing my post, I have justified my stylistic choice and use of a word for emphasis.

What I would like to revise about my initial post is that I'm looking forward to getting to know _some_ of you on the boards. Others, I would happily never speak to again!


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

Andrea Harding said:


> Oh I'm sorry, but I don't _want_ to edit professionally, I _do_ edit professionally.
> 
> Please, do tell me, how is me writing a chatty and colloquial post and writing 'that' not 'who' ANY different from you writing 'ain't' - considering neither of us is'writing for publication or...editing' right now?
> 
> ...


No. Many people find me rude, unwelcoming, and obnoxious. You are in good company.

I am not PC, I often tread on toes, but I am also well experienced in this area. Real world, not online.

You say the "people will make up their own minds". You are correct. I did make up my own mind. (Is that not allowed - am I not one of those "people"?)


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Hi Andrea, welcome to the boards.  

I think people are a bit oversuspicious here because we recently have had a lot of people present themselves as editors or proofreaders with no experience and real errors in their posts/websites.
Those errors were glaring even to me, the foreign girl.  

We are all in dire need of editors, the good ones are booked months in advance! I for one am happy to see you here.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Andrea, welcome to the boards.
> 
> I think people are a bit oversuspicious here because we recently have had a lot of people present themselves as editors or proofreaders with no experience and real errors in their posts/websites.
> Those errors were glaring even to me, the foreign girl.
> ...


Thank you Nathalie, it's nice of you to say!


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

Good to "know" you. I'm always interested in editors from the UK because I write historical romance set there and I really write for an international audience, although most of my sales are to US readers. 

I'm bookmarking your site.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Gina Black said:


> Good to "know" you. I'm always interested in editors from the UK because I write historical romance set there and I really write for an international audience, although most of my sales are to US readers.
> 
> I'm bookmarking your site.


Thank you Gina!

I can help with any of your UK needs - feel free to drop me a message if you have anything I might be able to help with that you're having difficulty researching - I'm always happy to help!


----------



## STOHara (Feb 23, 2011)

DarkScribe said:


> If you want to edit professionally, you will abide by rules, not make choices based on exceptions by prominent people.


And here I thought professional editors made choices based upon what's appropriate for the style of the work and not what their third grade teacher told them about proper grammar.


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

DarkScribe said:


> No. Many people find me rude, unwelcoming, and obnoxious. You are in good company.
> 
> I am not PC, I often tread on toes, but I am also well experienced in this area. Real world, not online.
> 
> You say the "people will make up their own minds". You are correct. I did make up my own mind. (Is that not allowed - am I not one of those "people"?)


Ever considered you are making a lot out of basically nothing, and in the process make yourself look rather hostile, unreasonable, and straight out foolish?


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> Hi Andrea, welcome to the boards.
> 
> I think people are a bit oversuspicious here because we recently have had a lot of people present themselves as editors or proofreaders with no experience and real errors in their posts/websites.
> Those errors were glaring even to me, the foreign girl.
> ...


Nathalie is right. We are trying to protect each other from unprofessional editors and cover artists. You have certainly had an initiation by fire! Dark Scribe is quite a watchdog. I wish you well.


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Janet Michelson said:


> Nathalie is right.


I am ALWAYS right. 
*dodges the tomatoes*


----------



## Isabella Cummins (Jan 23, 2013)

*Sigh*

Hi Andrea and welcome to KB!

Is the 25% special discount for first customers still available?  

Ciao

Isabella


----------



## Gwen Hayes (Apr 24, 2011)

Make sure you put your ad in the yellow pages if you haven't already. I often send my clients here for proofreaders and copy editors after we are done with content edits. And welcome to the Boards.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I have a lovely editor, but have bookmarked this page -- you never know.

Welcome.

Sheila


----------



## PeggyI (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi Andrea. Welcome. It's actually quite nice around here - once you get used to the water.

FYI - I would have flagged the to and let the that slide.   



Andrea Harding said:


> ... freelance editor to independent authors ...
> 
> ... it's not just authors that could do with using editors and proof readers!


Your voice and style are definitely British, and quite nice for all that.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Isabella Cummins said:


> *Sigh*
> 
> Hi Andrea and welcome to KB!
> 
> ...


Hi Isabella,
Yes, there is always 25% discount for new customers 
I like to give an incentive for new clients to to take a chance on new working relationships/professional friendships!
Andrea


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Indeed Peggy, 'for' independent authors would most likely be the more correct of the two - I'm definitely willing to concede that one!

Thank you - all of you - for being so welcoming. I will definitely have a look at the Yellow Pages Gwyn, thank you for the advice! I may draft a more 'professional and universally grammatically correct' ad for there


----------



## Nathalie Hamidi (Jul 9, 2011)

Andrea Harding said:


> Indeed Peggy, 'for' independent authors would most likely be the more correct of the two - I'm definitely willing to concede that one!
> 
> Thank you - all of you - for being so welcoming. I will definitely have a look at the Yellow Pages Gwyn, thank you for the advice! I may draft a more 'professional and universally grammatically correct' ad for there


Don't forget to dot all the _i_s.
WE'LL BE WATCHING.
*ominous music*


----------



## RuthNestvold (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Andrea and welcome to the boards! I too have bookmarked your site. Nice to see someone with editing experience offering their services here!


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

From CMoS:

_5.54 Relative pronouns defined

A relative pronoun is one that introduces a dependent (or relative) clause and relates it to the independent clause. Relative pronouns in common use are who, which, what, and that. Who is the only relative pronoun that declines: who (nominative), whom (objective), whose (possessive) {the woman who presented the award} {a source whom he declined to name} {the writer whose book was a best seller}. Who, which normally refers to a person, can be used in the first, second, or third person. Which normally refers to an animal or a thing. What generally refers to a nonliving thing. Which and what are used only in the second and third persons. *That refers to a person, animal, or thing, and can be used in the first, second, or third person.*
_
(I added the bold font for emphasis.)

A further reference: "Rules for Writers," by Diana Hacker (page 185 & 577,
clarifies this as:

_"That," though generally used to refer to things, may be used to refer to a
group or class of people._

_The hunters that went into the woods..._ (CMoS example)

_The team that one the trophy..._ (RfW example)

RfW further states:

_Although "that" is sometimes used to refer to persons, many readers will find
such references dehumanizing. It is more polite to use a form of "who" - a word
reserved only for people._

When editing, I and my staff change "that" to "who" when referring to a person, but it is not incorrect to use "that."

The funniest thing to me about this thread is how different things will jump out at different people.

This leaped out at me (aside from the one mentioned by Peggy):

"My website may not be the most professional looking, but I would rather try *and* deal with that myself and keep my costs down..."

"And" should be "to."

But I wouldn't judge a person's editorial skills on such a minor thing in a forum.


----------



## DarkScribe (Aug 30, 2012)

S. Shine said:


> Ever considered you are making a lot out of basically nothing, and in the process make yourself look rather hostile, unreasonable, and straight out foolish?


Nope. I don't consider professional editing skills to be nothing.

I am not hostile, there is little that can arouse hostility in me and definitely nothing on the internet can do so. I am pedantic about some issues, writing and editing numbering among them. We all make mistakes - I make quite a few every day. I correct them and get on with it, I don't try to find nebulous reasons as to why my mistakes might be acceptable, valid in fact.

I do not comment on any of the almost continuous stream of errors in posts, I only do so when someone touting for editing work makes mistakes that are basic. I read too many books selected from Amazon's top one hundred that are proudly displaying an "edited by..." notice yet are riddled with errors. Many people who lack relevant tertiary qualification are reasonably adept at proofreading, but few of them can edit. Unfortunately many of them decide that they can. The low monetary returns offered by indie editing is pretty much a guarantee that fully trained and experienced editors are unlikely to be interested in the market - hence the vacuum. Vacuums attract all manner of detritus. Some are genuinely skilled, many are hopeless. Look to the number of reviews deriding the quality of paid editing among any of the top one hundred. Why is that if all these editors are competent? Some of these people don't understand the difference between copy, line, or developmental editing yet claim skills in all areas. If I see indications that the person is not as skilled as they claim, I might make a point of querying them.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello again everyone - I currently have a last minute slot available at the end of the month if anyone is in need of some speedy editing 

There are also new testimonials up on my website if you need any further persuasion!


----------



## EdShull (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with the DAWearmouth, what was with all the hostility? I don't want to get into a flame war on such a nice and helpful place, but personally I'm not buying the Nuance excuse. Anyway, the whole attack was nasty to read.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Don't worry guys - thank you for your support but I think the argument is dead and over with (or at least I hope!).

I'd rather concentrate on letting people know how I can use my skills to help them rather than argue with people over them!


----------



## EdShull (Mar 1, 2013)

DDark said:


> I make up words all the time. (Just ask my editor)


Well, that's just cradical. I respect English verbology. 

Now lets all sit back and watch DarkSribe's head explode.


----------



## vrabinec (May 19, 2011)

Lynn McNamee said:


> _The team that one the trophy..._ (RfW example)


I'm not being nitpicky, but given the flow of this thread, this line cracked me up.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

You're all making me snorfle. Shhh.

(yes, I made that one up all by myself too. If anyone can work out what it actually is, I will bring cake and kittens.)


----------



## Darren Wearmouth (Jan 28, 2013)

Andrea Harding said:


> You're all making me snorfle. Shhh.
> 
> (yes, I made that one up all by myself too. If anyone can work out what it actually is, I will bring cake and kittens.)


Is it a cross between snort and chortle? _A pig like laugh_


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

DAWearmouth said:


> Is it a cross between snort and chortle? _A pig like laugh_


Two out of three isn't too shoddy at all... you deserve at least a slice of cake and a kitten tail.


----------



## Greer (Sep 24, 2011)

Andrea Harding said:


> Two out of three isn't too shoddy at all... you deserve at least a slice of cake and a kitten tail.


Noooooo! Please don't maim the kittens!!1!


----------



## Maya Cross (May 28, 2012)

A quick testimonial. I hired Andrea to proof my latest work, and it was a great experience. She was affordable, thorough, and lightning quick, and she went above and beyond the call helping me improve my story. For the kind of money she's asking, I doubt you could find better service.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Shayne said:


> Noooooo! Please don't maim the kittens!!1!


 There will be no maiming or mistreating of kittens in any way, I can assure you. I came semi-close yesterday evening by locking my furbaby in the back bedroom for a few hours accidentally, but apparently she had a whale of a time getting into the cat food box and sleeping on the freshly laundered clothes!!



Maya Cross said:


> A quick testimonial. I hired Andrea to proof my latest work, and it was a great experience. She was affordable, thorough, and lightning quick, and she went above and beyond the call helping me improve my story. For the kind of money she's asking, I doubt you could find better service.


Thank you Maya, that's really kind of you to say  You'll have to let me put that one on my website!!


----------



## S. Shine (Jan 14, 2013)

Maya Cross said:


> A quick testimonial. I hired Andrea to proof my latest work, and it was a great experience. She was affordable, thorough, and lightning quick, and she went above and beyond the call helping me improve my story. For the kind of money she's asking, I doubt you could find better service.


I second that!


----------



## Shalini Boland (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey Andrea,

Just seen this thread. Congratulations on getting your website up and running. It looks great! I've been lurking around the Kindleboards for a couple of years, picking up advice and and enjoying reading the banter. I've only just plucked up the courage to start posting more regularly! Hope you don't get put off by the criticism and stick around


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

S. Shine said:


> I second that!


Thank you, it's been an absolute pleasure to work with you and I'm looking forward to seeing what you come up with next!



Shalini Boland said:


> Hey Andrea,
> 
> Just seen this thread. Congratulations on getting your website up and running. It looks great! I've been lurking around the Kindleboards for a couple of years, picking up advice and and enjoying reading the banter. I've only just plucked up the courage to start posting more regularly! Hope you don't get put off by the criticism and stick around


Thank you Shalini, I'm rather enjoying being here, 'blips' aside! I'm hoping to be able to get a better website sorted sometime soon - I might actually take the plunge and have someone do it for me eventually!!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I still have slots available for mid-April and from May onwards if anyone wants to book their place while promotions are still running - I'm currently running a post-Easter 5% discount, so that's a whopping 30% off for new customers and 25% off for those of you I have worked with before! 

Hope to speak to you soon!!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I've had someone drop out of my schedule for the end of this week/beginning of next week - if you have a story or novel (under 100k words) that you want editing, just let me know via message, email or my website.

Andrea


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

The website has been updated with a snazzy new design - please feel free to take a look and let me know what you think!

I have schedule openings for July and August; contact me on here,via email or using the Contact Us section of the website if you would like to discuss what help I can offer you.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

We have a new page on Facebook and we're looking for a little love!

Click the image above to like us on Facebook - Show your support for freelancers who back indie authors, and be kept up to date with offers, promotions and the latest releases of authors working with Express Editing Solutions!

Thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrea--

I see we never gave you the official "author services" welcome! So, here it is! (Even though I think you know all of this.) Sorry for the delay, we're try but don't read every thread; sometimes we miss one! It does look like you've handled the sometimes rough-and-tumble discourse that happens here with grace. Sometimes how a member handles a discussion tells me more than their actual promotional bits! Anyway, here's the official welcome.

Welcome to KBoards! [br][br]You're welcome to promote your business and website here in the Writers' Café, but we ask that the same basic rules be followed as we have for authors in the Book Bazaar: you may have one thread about your service and must post to it rather than start a new thread each time. New threads about the service will be removed. Please bookmark this thread so that you can find it again to post to. And, you may not make back-to-back posts to the thread within seven days. If someone responds (such as this post), you may reply but otherwise must wait seven days, thanks![br][br]Also, active members (10 or more posts on our forum, active in the last 60 days) may have a listing in the Yellow Pages for Authors. [br][br]Betsy [br]KBoards Moderator


----------



## Laura Kingsley (Jun 11, 2013)

Andrea,

You're new site looks great!  Well done!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you Laura!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

I "LIKED" the page on FB ...
Looking forward to working with you again in October


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

S.L. Baum said:


> I "LIKED" the page on FB ...
> Looking forward to working with you again in October


Thank you for the support!

I have to say my 'looking forward to working with you again' probably extends to 'I'm quite excited' - I can't wait to see where you take the story next!


----------



## S.L. Baum (Jul 21, 2010)

Andrea Harding said:


> I have to say my 'looking forward to working with you again' probably extends to 'I'm quite excited' - I can't wait to see where you take the story next!


Thank you  I can't wait to see where the story takes me... haven't quite reached the end yet


----------



## Gina Black (Mar 15, 2011)

"Liked" you! Good luck!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi! I just wanted to jump in and endorse Andrea and Express Editing Solutions. She's super nice to work with and a fantastic editor (and believe me I need one, having learnt to read and write in Welsh my spelling and grammar are all over the place in first drafts).

Looking forward to working with you again soon Andrea (I'll get in line asap), hopefully next month if you can fit me in. You get a facebook thumbs up from me too x


----------



## pauldude000 (May 22, 2013)

Nathalie Hamidi said:


> I don't want to argue, because I am not an editor, nor do I speak perfect english. Just reporting what I read, since it is an error I do make.
> And if I make it, probably it's because my "that" was not corrected by my english teacher when I used it.
> 
> I'd think it's fine if used in conversation.
> You know, since Dickens and Shakespeare used it too--the bastards!!


There are people who follow rules. There are people who think themselves competent to judge the rules. There are people who make the rules. Proper word usage, proper word choice, and stylistic usages are all determined by the entire population that speaks the language.

All languages change over time, yet some wish the language to remain static, and fight any notion of change. Who and that are used in the manner stated in the article, but some view it a breach of style.

It is a personal issue for some, but is in fact a logical non-sequitur. Do not be overly concerned.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone for the support, and thank you for the words of wisdom, Paul, I liked your take on the matter!

Of course I will be able to squeeze you in next month Stella, it'll be a pleasure to work with you again!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a quick courtesy note to say that I do still have openings for the latter part of the year, though my schedule is filling up fast.

If you would like to tentatively arrange a date please feel free to get in touch and I can try and fit you in!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

I just wanted to bump Andrea's thread and to say a big *THANK YOU* for her help with my first 2 books.

She has been very patient and flexible, and even said nice things about my books, which is always good! 

I'm looking forward to working with her soon on a couple of Short Stories and then on Episode 3 of my series.

Thanks, Andrea!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank _you_, Roz for being such a pleasure to work with! I'm looking forward to reading what happens next!!

 *New Festive Offers!  * 

I would like to offer you all here at KB Writers' Café a select festive discount! During the month of December, I will be offering an extra 5% off Copy Editing (for manuscripts of 50k+ words, scheduled for December, January and February) and an extra 10% off our Deluxe Editing Package (same terms and conditions apply).
Book now to save up to 35% on editing for your manuscript - contact me now to avoid disappointment as limited slots apply and will be allocated on a first come first served basis.

Happy Holidays!​


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Here is an odd question for you... I had been thinking about this for a project that I recently finished (so it is too late now, but just pretend....  )... would it be possible for you to do something like fix one characters dialog in a novel so that one character spoke British even though those around him spoke American? I had a character I wanted to do this with, but I do not know enough British to attempt it alone. I also know that "British" ranges regionally as much as American does, and worried if I tried I would mix regions.  

Again, it is to late for the project in question, I dropped the idea, but might want to do it in a future project.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Here is an odd question for you... I had been thinking about this for a project that I recently finished (so it is too late now, but just pretend....  )... would it be possible for you to do something like fix one characters dialog in a novel so that one character spoke British even though those around him spoke American? I had a character I wanted to do this with, but I do not know enough British to attempt it alone. I also know that "British" ranges regionally as much as American does, and worried if I tried I would mix regions.
> 
> Again, it is to late for the project in question, I dropped the idea, but might want to do it in a future project.


Most definitely possible, yes!

I'm a 'northerner' by birth, but I'm familiar with a lot of different dialects and colloquialisms as I have friends from/based in many parts of the UK. I'm also happy to research dialects and speech patterns for this kind of purpose, as I imagine it still comes more naturally to someone over here than say someone in Europe or the US.

Something like this would most likely be priced at the same rate as a proof read, as obviously I would need to read the entire manuscript to catch all instances of the character's dialogue, but would only be concentrating on those. Obviously if I found any other typos or wandering punctuation etc. I would be happy to point those out too!


----------



## Scottish Lass (Oct 10, 2013)

Andrea Harding said:


> Thank _you_, Roz for being such a pleasure to work with! I'm looking forward to reading what happens next!!


I'm looking forward to writing it!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a last call for anyone requiring editing in the very final part of 2013 - I still have two editing slots available and I am still offering these at discount price. Please contact me via the website or directly by email if you have any questions of queries. 

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Buckley (Jun 24, 2013)

My 6 year fights less, for you editing folks "SIX" it's Christmas time, give the fighting a break over the word "TOO" I guess you all can check my stuff and tell me where I gone or went or sorta messed up.  here's a few Comma's thrown in for good measure.  ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I... kind of don't understand the message?


----------



## 71089 (Jul 12, 2013)

Andrea Harding said:


> I... kind of don't understand the message?


Hi!

Do you do New Adult, too?

Also, do you have a slot for somewhere around January 16th? I'm aiming to have it done before then, I hope.
And how long would it take to do a complete package (so the entire bundle) for a novel of 70k words?

I want to get my book out as soon as possible.  That's why I ask.

Thanks


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

ClarissaWild said:


> Hi!
> 
> Do you do New Adult, too?
> 
> ...


Hi Clarissa,

Yes I do still have slots available for both that week and the following week, so would love to book you in.

The deluxe editing package would usually take 1-2 weeks for a novel the length of yours, depending on the level of work/amendments needed on both our parts, and of course how quickly you are able to attend to the manuscript when I send it back.

If you would like any more information please don't hesitate to ask!


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Hi Andrea, 
do you have more available slots in January?


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

elalond said:


> Hi Andrea,
> do you have more available slots in January?


For you Ela there is always a slot. Drop me an email at your convenience and I'll sort something out that fits in with you


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Andrea Harding said:


> For you Ela there is always a slot. Drop me an email at your convenience and I'll sort something out that fits in with you


You are great. Will resend it right now.


----------



## rubyscribe (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi,
What discount are you offering to new client atm?


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

How do you feel about being a second pass editor? As in reviewing manuscripts that have gone one pass through a professional editor already?


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

rubyscribe said:


> Hi,
> What discount are you offering to new client atm?


Currently, it's 20% off your final invoice total.



VydorScope said:


> How do you feel about being a second pass editor? As in reviewing manuscripts that have gone one pass through a professional editor already?


I'm always more than happy to do this, whether it is further editing or merely a proof read that you require.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you to all of you who took advantage of our festive offer and booked your manuscript in over the next month or so. 

I do, however, still have some capacity this month for new manuscripts, and there are plenty of slots from February onwards, so please feel free to contact me for a chat about your work in progress and how I might be able to help you.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a little bump to my trusty thread letting people know that although I have been very busy recently, I am still taking on new clients (and welcoming back loyal friends!). Feel free to send an enquiry through the website or a private message here if you have any questions at all.

Andrea


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

** *Easter Sale*! **​
I am currently running a four-day only sale offering up to 50% off copy editing, based on a first come first served basis. Please email me a sample of approximately 3k words at [email protected] quoting 'Easter editing sale' in the subject line for my best possible quote for your work.

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Andrea Harding said:


> ** *Easter Sale*! **​
> I am currently running a four-day only sale offering up to 50% off copy editing, based on a first come first served basis. Please email me a sample of approximately 3k words at [email protected] quoting 'Easter editing sale' in the subject line for my best possible quote for your work.
> 
> I look forward to hearing from you!


Tempting - right now my wife is working through the first pass rough edit of my 110k work which is more proof reading then anything else. It would be nice to have someone else blast through that pass, which in my pipeline is before pre-readers or my editor (who is last in the chain and does more of the developmental stuff) . BUUUUT The work is so rough now - I hate for anyone to read it! LOL


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

VydorScope said:


> Tempting - right now my wife is working through the first pass rough edit of my 110k work which is more proof reading then anything else. It would be nice to have someone else blast through that pass, which in my pipeline is before pre-readers or my editor (who is last in the chain and does more of the developmental stuff) . BUUUUT The work is so rough now - I hate for anyone to read it! LOL


Always more than happy to help at any point - do get in touch if you wish to come to some arrangement!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

*NEW SUPER SAVER DISCOUNT*​Have you been sitting on a novel or short story for a while but not had the chance or opportunity to have it edited or proofed?
Consider taking advantage of our *Super Saver Discount*.
For a limited time we will be offering new customers 30% off proofing, 40% off copy editing and 50% off our deluxe editing package, and 5% off our normal discount for returning friends!
Contact me now for a no-obligation chat about your work.​


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

*NEW SPECIAL OFFERS*​Unfortunately our Super Savers offer is now over, but I am currently looking at running a special "buy two get the third free" offer on short stories. 
Book me to edit any two short stories or novellas individually (up to 35k words) and receive another edit for a third short story (up to the same wordcount) for absolutely free*!
Please feel free to drop me a line to discuss this new offer. I hope to hear from you soon!

*stories must be received/invoiced within two months of each other to apply​


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Just a quick bump to say that I still have availability for the end of July and throughout August, and my short stories offer is still ongoing.

Hope to hear from some of you soon!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I've recently taken a short break from the boards because of a busy work schedule, but I'm hoping to ease myself back into things now my schedule has lightened a little... As always I'd love to hear from old friends and new customers alike, as I do still have plenty of scheduling available in the next few months.

Looking forward to hearing from you soon!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi Andrea
How are you fixed for around 20th October for a short story?
Stella x


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

I should have plenty of scope for that Stella, just drop me an email when you're ready and let me know what you want doing  
A x


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andrea,

we recently unveiled our new and improved Yellow Pages (http://kboards.com/yp) which is completely self-service. If you haven't had a chance to take a look, please do. We migrated all listings from the old Yellow Pages; I'm pretty sure you had a listing in the old YP--please check your listing to make sure everything is still current.

Edit: Here's your listing:
http://www.kboards.com/yp/?seq=74
You can edit it by clicking on "Edit" on the right side.

You can find the yellow pages any time on the site's top menu.

Best,

Betsy
KBoards Mod


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks Betsy, I appreciate you migrating me over!

To everyone else - I am currently running a flash sale for the next three customers as I've had an opening become available in my schedule. I will be offering an extra 10% off on a first come first served basis; that's 30% off for new customers, and 25% off for old favourites!


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

*NEW YEAR NEW BOOK SPECIAL OFFERS*​I get a bit annoyed with all this 'New year, new me' stuff that people spout at this time of year. However, why not start a new year with a new book?

For the next two weeks I will be running a promotion whereby if you book an editing or proofreading slot with me for before the end of March and secure it with a deposit*, I will match your deposit when I come to deduct it from your final invoice. 
Book/Enquire now to receive up to 50% off your total invoice!

*deposits are not essential when booking a slot, but I will not be able to extend this offer to those who do not make a deposit.​


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Unfortunately I will be having to end the above offer early, as I have had a massive uptake!
I do have a few slots still available, so please still feel free to enquire!

A


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

After quite a busy period, I'm happy to announce another special offer for the autumn dip!

*AUTUMN/FALL SUPER SAVER DISCOUNT*​
For a limited time, I will be offering discounts on all services.

33% off all editing and Blurb Doctor services

40% off Deluxe Editing Package

50% off proof reading
​
Feel free to contact me at [email protected] for a no-obligation sample, a quote or to discuss your editing needs!
Please quote 'Autumn/Fall Super Saver' in your subject line for a quick response and to take advantage of this offer.


----------



## Andrea Harding (Feb 27, 2013)

Hello my lovelies!

I'm going to take this opportunity to welcome myself back to Kboards after a (longer than expected) break!

All services will be resuming as usual as of next week and I will be opening my doors to new clients. The new website is on its way, and should you require any references in the meantime, until the new testimonials are uploaded, please feel free to contact me.

I look forward to hearing from friends and clients alike, both old and new, and to contributing to the boards again!

Rea


----------

